# Covid



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Covid 19


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ok


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Covid 20 coming in 2022.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Probably the most exciting covid thread in a long time.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I was logging on here expecting pages of arguments and Wyled posting Facebook facts and I come to see this little amount of effort from people. Disappointed


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jackoffblades said:


> I was logging on here expecting pages of *arguments* and Wyled posting Facebook facts and I come to see this little amount of effort from people. Disappointed


No.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

neverminder said:


> View attachment 210818


Hahaha this reminds of right back during begining of first lockdown. I was in a supermarket in a bit of a bumfvk area near where I live and the only lager they had left in stock was bottles of Corona.

Boxes full of the shyt on special offer and no other lager!


----------



## 🔥DaBigDog🔥 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hmmmm yes COVID you see what’s actually happening is the stars have aligned with Uranus which I’m talking out of and the Zionist taliban have made a pact with lizard men from Plymouth! So you see the whole picture is geared towards a brand new taliban lizard movement in Plymouth….that’s what the shooting was all about! It’s a street beef between lizard men.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Probably the most exciting covid thread in a long time.


I guess reading a study by the EU's equivalent of the US's CDC , that concluded you were 2 x more likely to die from the experimental vaccine you took than from the virus its supposed to be protecting you from, is not very "exciting", is it?!

It's funny how all these covid disciple chutney ferret types, that were all too happy enthusiastically mocking the "conspiracy theorists", all of sudden don't want to talk about anything vaccine/shamdemic related anymore! 😂


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I guess reading a study by the EU's equivalent of the US's CDC , that concluded you were 2 x more likely to die from the experimental vaccine you took than from the virus its supposed to be protecting you from, is not very "exciting", is it?!
> 
> It's funny how all these covid disciple chutney ferret types, that were all too happy enthusiastically mocking the "conspiracy theorists", all of sudden don't want to talk about anything vaccine/shamdemic related anymore! 😂


1 I had Moderna 

2 I'm over 40

3 it was a hypothetical report. What if we if ignored guidance. But they didn't and don't give youngsters the AZ vaccine, so not quite sure why your wanking over this so much.

4 the reason I don't bother to much with these threads now, is because it's quite clear most of the board have go bored of them and it's destroying this forum.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The idiot anti-vaxxers are the ones dying from Covid. I can't feel sorry for them really.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> 1 I had Moderna
> 
> 2 I'm over 40
> 
> ...


You're an absolute pussy mate . I can literally smell the fishy scent through the screen when you post.

The "guidance" 3 months ago was that the AZ vaccine was perfectly safe for everyone. Until they realised if you're healthy and relatively young you actually have more chance of dying from taking it than covid. YIKES!!

Lets see if the current "guidance" fares so well down the line!

The forum is dying because of covid threads ? GTF!

If you take the covid threads away there's literally fk all else apart from kettones talking to himself and utter drivel from the likes of vetran and co

The forum is dying/dead because of so many absolute "whammers" like you, that have never posted a physique picture and there's no evidence that you've ever visited a gym.


----------



## 🔥DaBigDog🔥 (Aug 11, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> You're an absolute pussy mate . I can literally smell the fishy scent through the screen when you post.
> 
> The "guidance" 3 months ago was that the AZ vaccine was perfectly safe for everyone. Until they realised if you're healthy and relatively young you actually have more chance of dying from taking it than covid. YIKES!!
> 
> ...


DICKHEAD.


----------



## 🔥DaBigDog🔥 (Aug 11, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Hahaha this reminds of right back during begining of first lockdown. I was in a supermarket in a bit of a bumfvk area near where I live and the only lager they had left in stock was bottles of Corona.
> 
> Boxes full of the shyt on special offer and no other lager!


DICKHEAD.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

🔥DaBigDog🔥 said:


> DICKHEAD.


----------



## 🔥DaBigDog🔥 (Aug 11, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 210825



View attachment 210826


----------



## 🔥DaBigDog🔥 (Aug 11, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 210825


----------



## 🔥DaBigDog🔥 (Aug 11, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> You're an absolute pussy mate . I can literally smell the fishy scent through the screen when you post.
> 
> The "guidance" 3 months ago was that the AZ vaccine was perfectly safe for everyone. Until they realised if you're healthy and relatively young you actually have more chance of dying from taking it than covid. YIKES!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> Covid 19


Alien Invasion Next


----------



## 🔥DaBigDog🔥 (Aug 11, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Alien Invasion Next


Already happened who’d do you think Tom hanks is?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

🔥DaBigDog🔥 said:


> Already happened who’d do you think Tom hanks is?


Michael Jackson was an alien


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AnimalLifter said:


> Michael Jackson was an alien


Michael Jackson had his monkey taken off him by animal protection because he used to "beat it"


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> Michael Jackson had his monkey taken off him by animal protection because he used to "beat it"


he beat its back-doors off with his love Stick


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

EpicSquats said:


> Michael Jackson had his monkey taken off him by animal protection because he used to "beat it"





AnimalLifter said:


> he beat its back-doors off with his love Stick


Hey hey hey this is my covid thread. Keep it covid related


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jackoffblades said:


> Hey hey hey this is my covid thread. Keep it covid related


Michael Jackson had covid.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> Hey hey hey this is my covid thread. Keep it covid related


oh.... i see..
your thread then we need behave..

well


















...


----------



## 23587 (Aug 14, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Covid 19


COVID 19


----------



## 23587 (Aug 14, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> oh.... i see..
> your thread then we need behave..
> 
> well
> ...


Your the Hyena Lee😂😂😂


----------



## 23587 (Aug 14, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 210825


The biggest buzz killer from buzzkillington!!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

💉I-Sell-Steroids-on-UKM💉😂 said:


> COVID 19


Covid spleen


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> 1 I had Moderna
> 
> 2 I'm over 40
> 
> ...


No mate, you don't comment on the Treads as 80% agree it's all a load of B.S and don't want the Jab, so you have no one to "Gang up" with. Oh how Smug you were when I told you in March 2020 this would never end and was the beginning of something Sinister. 

1 last chance.... Is the Pandemic real, do they want you to live long, Healthy, Stress free lives and do you believe the Official 9/11 Narrative?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> No mate, you don't comment on the Treads as 80% agree it's all a load of B.S and don't want the Jab, so you have no one to "Gang up" with. Oh how Smug you were when I told you in March 2020 this would never end and was the beginning of something Sinister.
> 
> 1 last chance.... Is the Pandemic real, do they want you to live long, Healthy, Stress free lives and do you believe the Official 9/11 Narrative?


I know not many post on this forum these days but still, you, Thickey and darknight don't make up 80% of the posters on here.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> I know not many post on this forum these days but still, you, Thickey and darknight don't make up 80% of the posters on here.


No but when you include the likes of lewdylewd, skits, scotman1010 and all the other "crackpot conspiracy theorists" 

it's pretty clear we possess way more than 80% of the forum's brain cells though


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Denied said:


> I know not many post on this forum these days but still, you, Thickey and darknight don't make up 80% of the posters on here.


i heard @KETONES makes up 78% of the registered Members


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> i heard @KETONES makes up 78% of the registered Members


But there not even registered there all banned. Ukm is just a graveyard of banned ketones members


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@MickeyE @wylde99 @AnimalLifter @Denied @js77 @EpicSquats @keytones @neverminder 

covid 19


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> @MickeyE @wylde99 @AnimalLifter @Denied @js77 @EpicSquats @keytones @neverminder
> 
> covid 19


Errrr what would you like my thoughts on? Just general Covid shite?

I’m bored ****less of it and hearing from all the cucks scared to take the vax because the govt are inserting GPS trackers into our colons in an attempt to speed up a cashless society and sterilise our kids.
I think these are the same f4gs who blame the govt for all of their shortcomings …. ‘Ooooh it’s the system, it’s the system’ . Just **** off, get a job and look after your family because no other fcuker will. This lot also support the ultimate cuck foundation BLM.

I’ve been double penetrated….. because the govt told me to do it?Or because I’m afraid of catching a virus that might make me feel a tad under the weather for a couple of days???? Did I fcuk!
If I didn’t get vax’d I’d lose a massive client I work with. So the option was don’t pay the mortgage, lose the apartment in Portugal we’ve just put a stinking great deposit on, miss the car payments, eat food from a food bank etc etc, or get a little injection in my lateral deltoid…… hhhhmmm wasn’t too hard to choose. 
Anything else Jack feel free to insta me yeah brohomo x


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

js77 said:


> Errrr what would you like my thoughts on? Just general Covid shite?
> 
> I’m bored ****less of it and hearing from all the cucks scared to take the vax because the govt are inserting GPS trackers into our colons in an attempt to speed up a cashless society and sterilise our kids.
> I think these are the same f4gs who blame the govt for all of their shortcomings …. ‘Ooooh it’s the system, it’s the system’ . Just **** off, get a job and look after your family because no other fcuker will. This lot also support the ultimate cuck foundation BLM.
> ...


So in other words , your boss forced you to get injected with the experimental potion.

Then to justify your position of powerlessness, you feel the need to create a dozen or more straw men arguments attacking those who are in a position where they're not as easily coerced into taking medicine/s they don't need as you are.

Your post is literally the epitome of cognitive dissonance. Cool how you managed to somehow shoehorn "BLM" in there too!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> So in other words , your boss forced you to get injected with the experimental potion.
> 
> Then to justify your position of powerlessness, you feel the need to create a dozen or more straw men arguments attacking those who are in a position where they're not as easily coerced into taking medicine/s they don't need as you are.
> 
> Your post is literally the epitome of cognitive dissonance. Cool how you managed to somehow shoehorn "BLM" in there too!


The most concerning thing about your post is that you’re actually being sincere Micheal.
Cognitive dissonance= get a vax that does fcuk all and continue with your life or don’t get a vax and lose your properties. You complete fcuking moronic beta cuck. Scared of a jab that gonna do what exactly??….. just keep smoking the NW ammo brohomo and keep dreaming!!

I should have asked you to pay both my mortgages because I forgot what a generous multi millionaire toilet cleaner you are. 

BLM brother!!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

js77 said:


> The most concerning thing about your post is that you’re actually being sincere Micheal.
> Cognitive dissonance= get a vax that does fcuk all and continue with your life or don’t get a vax and lose your properties. You complete fcuking moronic beta cuck. Scared of a jab that gonna do what exactly??….. just keep smoking the NW ammo brohomo and keep dreaming!!
> 
> I should have asked you to pay both my mortgages because I forgot what a generous multi millionaire toilet cleaner you are.
> ...


You're the beta cuck as you're the one in the position where you're forced to choose between not taking a medicine (that's it's clear you have no confidence in) and keeping a roof over your head.

I live on my own terms as I'm actually not a cuck. I will have no problem paying my 4 mortgages without taking any experimental potions. lol

You're an alright dude js. but you're a pure beta


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> You're the beta cuck as you're the one in the position where you're forced to choose between not taking a medicine (that's it's clear you have no confidence in) and keeping a roof over your head.
> 
> I live on my own terms as I'm actually not a cuck. I will have no problem paying my 4 mortgages without taking any experimental potions. lol
> 
> You're an alright dude js. but you're a pure beta


Dear Michael I honestly think you’d have a lot more respect on this forum if you just held your hands up and admitted youre sh1t scared of the vax.
I’m not because I’m not a f4g.
Btw I don’t believe in having any sort of vax if it’s not needed. I’m entitled to the flu jab every year as I suffer with asthma but ive never had flu so I don’t take the vax.
I’ve had Covid and had cold-like symptoms for 24 hours and nothing more. My client (not really my boss) is a sick man and wants all those who come into contact with him to be fully vax’d as he did actually get Covid last year and almost died. 
I don’t know your family situation but I’ve got a wife and two young kids. Now what sort of man would I be if I came home and “ morning Mrs S, got some great news for you. You’re gonna have to look for work now because I’ve decided to Jack my job because I don’t want to have that vax that won’t hinder my well-being in any shape or form…. I’m doing it because I’m an alpha male and nobody tells me what to do. And might want to start looking for a room to rent because forget paying this mortgage”.

The long and short of it is, banter aside, having the vax doesn’t bother me one way or the other. The most important thing for me is providing well for my family, which I do. 
You don’t believe in having the vax and by not having the vax you’re not affected financially so crack on.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> @MickeyE @wylde99 @AnimalLifter @Denied @js77 @EpicSquats @keytones @neverminder
> 
> covid 19


Covid never happened

Human conditioning


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

js77 said:


> Dear Michael I honestly think you’d have a lot more respect on this forum if you just held your hands up and admitted youre sh1t scared of the vax.
> I’m not because I’m not a f4g.
> Btw I don’t believe in having any sort of vax if it’s not needed. I’m entitled to the flu jab every year as I suffer with asthma but ive never had flu so I don’t take the vax.
> I’ve had Covid and had cold-like symptoms for 24 hours and nothing more. My client (not really my boss) is a sick man and wants all those who come into contact with him to be fully vax’d as he did actually get Covid last year and almost died.
> ...


Genuinely not sure if your joking or not, what a t1t. 

2020: “If I wear a mask and follow the rules everything will go back to normal”

2021: “if I get both my jabs, everyone’s life will go back to normal”

Just over 4 months until 2022: “let’s all get ready for our booster jibby jabs that don’t even protect us so we can go back to normal” 😑🤡🥴

I think it should be pretty crystal clear now to all with half a brain cell left that…NOTHING is going back to normal!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Genuinely not sure if your joking or not, what a t1t.
> 
> 2020: “If I wear a mask and follow the rules everything will go back to normal”
> 
> ...


Joking about what part?
My client wanting people hes working with to have the jab or me thinking keeping my job is more important than refusing to have the vax?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> I think it should be pretty crystal clear now to all with half a brain cell left that…NOTHING is going back to normal!


How come most things have then.
I no longer have to wear a mask
I can play Rugby again
I can get pissed in the bar after the game


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> How come most things have then.
> I no longer have to wear a mask
> I can play Rugby again
> I can get pissed in the bar after the game


I’m still waiting to see what’s going to change. The only thing I can see so far is the insistence of a an annual jab.
Obviously there are a few characters who are convinced that this jab pretty much signifies the end of our current way of life. Maybe they’re right but I’ve yet to see anything that suggests they are. As I’ve said in a previous post that perhaps that’s due to the fact that I’m one of those ‘weirdos’ who doesn’t let any **** get in the way of looking after themselves or their family and just cracks on.
I’ll await the ‘oooh but you’ve had the double vax’ comebacks as if that’s somehow suggesting that I’m caving in to the Covid propaganda!!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

js77 said:


> I’m still waiting to see what’s going to change


I drive past Liberty Elite a couple of times a week. Judging by the amount of cars in the car park compulsory social distancing has gone too x


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

js77 said:


> Joking about what part?
> My client wanting people hes working with to have the jab or me thinking keeping my job is more important than refusing to have the vax?


Tell your client to get down to the Vet.
Apparently worming pills are the latest and greatest weapon against Covid


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> I drive past Liberty Elite a couple of times a week. Judging by the amount of cars in the car park compulsory social distancing has gone too x


You should have popped in and said ‘hi’…. Mrs S was looking for an additional schlong


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Tell your client to get down to the Vet.
> Apparently worming pills are the latest and greatest weapon against Covid


Good shout. I’m walking his dog tonight, I’ll give him the heads up


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

js77 said:


> You should have popped in and said ‘hi’…. Mrs S was looking for an additional schlong


I would but I live too close for comfort. Don’t really want to risk bumping into my mum


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> How come most things have then.
> I no longer have to wear a mask
> I can play Rugby again
> I can get pissed in the bar after the game


"I no longer have to wear a Mask" 
"I can go for a Beer after Rugby" 
Just listen and look at this wording, free range slave talk, you never had to wear a Mask to begin with, man up. 

No, anything is far from normal, pull your head out of your delusional backside and look at the state of the World.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

No one's arsed about the flu jab, but the covid one is going to kill us all apparently.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Another piece of disappearing information.

Remember when the vaccine had to be transported and stored at temperatures so cold that it could only be administered at certain doctors surgeries that had highly specialised freezer equipment?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Another piece of disappearing information.
> 
> Remember when the vaccine had to be transported and stored at temperatures so cold that it could only be administered at certain doctors surgeries that had highly specialised freezer equipment?


What do you mean, it still exists ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> look at the state of the World


What is wrong with the world now that wasn’t wrong with it before?


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> Remember when the vaccine had to be transported and stored at temperatures so cold that it could only be administered at certain doctors surgeries that had highly specialised freezer equipment?


No I don't.
Initially the maximum period for the Pfizer vaccine to be kept at fridge temperatures was 5 days.
That was extended to 31 days, maybe a couple of months ago.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> No one's arsed about the flu jab, but the covid one is going to kill us all apparently.


The Flu Jab took decades to develop and the manufacturers weren't waived of all liability.

So you can see why there's an element of mis-trust with the Covid vaccines.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Scotsman1010 said:


> The Flu Jab took decades to develop and the *manufacturers weren't waived of all liability.*


Does that still apply in US now Pfizer has full FDA approval for over 16's?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Scotsman1010 said:


> The Flu Jab took decades to develop and the manufacturers weren't waived of all liability


Covid vaccine manufacturers haven’t been waived of liability either in the U.K because this cannot legally be done


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Covid vaccine manufacturers haven’t been waived of liability either in the U.K because this cannot legally be done











AstraZeneca to be exempt from coronavirus vaccine liability claims in most countries


AstraZeneca has been granted protection from future product liability claims related to its COVID-19 vaccine hopeful by most of the countries with which it has struck supply agreements, a senior executive told Reuters.




www.reuters.com













Pfizer given protection from legal action over coronavirus vaccine by UK government


Pfizer’s UK boss refuses to explain why the business needs protection from legal action




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Does that still apply in US now Pfizer has full FDA approval for over 16's?


That's actually a good question...I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

js77 said:


> Dear Michael I honestly think you’d have a lot more respect on this forum if you just held your hands up and admitted youre sh1t scared of the vax.
> I’m not because I’m not a f4g.
> Btw I don’t believe in having any sort of vax if it’s not needed. I’m entitled to the flu jab every year as I suffer with asthma but ive never had flu so I don’t take the vax.
> I’ve had Covid and had cold-like symptoms for 24 hours and nothing more. My client (not really my boss) is a sick man and wants all those who come into contact with him to be fully vax’d as he did actually get Covid last year and almost died.
> ...


We all "respect" different things I guess and I have zero interest in garnering anyone's respect on an internet forum (or anywhere else TBH). 
You were the one going on about being a "beta" "cuck" etc .....In my experience people that use these terms generally tend to be as far from "alpha" as it gets and I think that's consistent in this case too. 

I was just merely highlighting the sheer absurdity of someone that admits to only taking the vaccine because their boss forced them to, going around calling others "beta cucks" for voicing their disapproval at being coerced into taking a medicine that they don't want or need and the manufacturers of which have no legal liability for, should said vaccine cause harm/death. (which it already has done). 

At the end of the day if you decided you had to take it or risk being unable to financially support your family, I wouldn't knock anyone for that. I think it's a disgusting position you've been put in and am grateful I'm not in a position where any boss/client or whatever can force me into being injected with anything I see no benefit in. 

But drop all the "beta cuck" BS , as it really is pretty retarded given the reasons you've given for taking the vax.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Scotsman1010 said:


> AstraZeneca to be exempt from coronavirus vaccine liability claims in most countries
> 
> 
> AstraZeneca has been granted protection from future product liability claims related to its COVID-19 vaccine hopeful by most of the countries with which it has struck supply agreements, a senior executive told Reuters.
> ...


Neither of which are enforceable under U.K law which is why the U.K government has offered an indemnity which is totally different. There is nothing to stop anyone suing vaccine manufacturers although the government can indemnify any claims if they want to. The courts decide who can successfully sue an individual or company not the government


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Scotsman1010 said:


> AstraZeneca to be exempt from coronavirus vaccine liability claims in most countries
> 
> 
> AstraZeneca has been granted protection from future product liability claims related to its COVID-19 vaccine hopeful by most of the countries with which it has struck supply agreements, a senior executive told Reuters.
> ...


That's the problem arguing with these covid disciples. They're so ill informed of the facts/data it's ridiculous. 

The overwhelming majority who've been vaxxed have no idea the vaccine they took had only been approved for emergency use or that the manufacturers have legal indemnity against any harm it may cause. 

They just queued up (without any question) to get jabbed, like the good little sheeple they are.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Neither of which are enforceable under U.K law which is why the U.K government has offered an indemnity which is totally different. There is nothing to stop anyone suing vaccine manufacturers although the government can indemnify any claims if they want to. The courts decide who can successfully sue an individual or company not the government


So the manufacturers do have liability and the Government will pay out compensation for those negatively affected by the Vaccine ??


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Neither of which are enforceable under U.K law which is why the U.K government has offered an indemnity which is totally different. There is nothing to stop anyone suing vaccine manufacturers although the government can indemnify any claims if they want to. The courts decide who can successfully sue an individual or company not the government


LOL good luck with taking one of the multi billion, multi national pharma companies to court for harm caused by a product that they have a written contract from the relevant government/health agency indemnifying them from any legal ramifications should the product cause any harm.

I guess you're not aware of the difficulties individuals have faced in the past getting compensation from these big pharma cos for previous "mishaps" and that's for products that didn't have any legal waiver!

I just hope anyone that honestly thinks they can get compensated by one these pharma cos for harm caused by the covid vaccine has a nice few million quid spare sitting around for legal fees should they want to test their theory.

No disrespect but some of you guys must seriously be living in cloud cuckoo land.

PS I think your best bet would be taking the government to court for not making it clear enough that the manufacturers of the medicine they've persuaded you to take have legal indemnity against any harm/issues. As it's clear the majority have no idea about this.

But again good luck to anyone trying to fight the government through the court system also!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Does that still apply in US now Pfizer has full FDA approval for over 16's?


God you lot are thick little trusting Puppy Dogs, Fentanyl Is FDA approved too as was many other drugs which have killed people.


Reports coming out that the clot shot had been approved by the FDA were false.

Page 12 first paragraph 👀 

Find it under -Letter of Authorisation (Reissued)


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

NHS draws up plans to vaccinate 12-year-olds


Children would not need parental consent to get Covid jabs as trusts are told to prepare for rollout




www.telegraph.co.uk





This Is getting terrifying, all the lies and people still follow. 

Spose you Sheep are in support of this too, it's easier isn't it then admitting you've been duped, you will defend the narrative until the end lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

OK, so anti-vaxxers don't trust the government with the covid vaccine, but they do trust them when it comes to holding the flu vaccine manufacturers liable if the flu vaccine is harmful.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> NHS draws up plans to vaccinate 12-year-olds
> 
> 
> Children would not need parental consent to get Covid jabs as trusts are told to prepare for rollout
> ...


That's pretty sick TBH. Injecting 12 year old kids with a medicine without parental consent!

The argument used for injecting kids with this experimental potion even though kids are at zero risk of the virus is that "they'll be protecting the old people"

What kind of sick @rse backwards society uses kids in this way to protect those at the end of their lives


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> We all "respect" different things I guess and I have zero interest in garnering anyone's respect on an internet forum (or anywhere else TBH).
> You were the one going on about being a "beta" "cuck" etc .....In my experience people that use these terms generally tend to be as far from "alpha" as it gets and I think that's consistent in this case too.
> 
> I was just merely highlighting the sheer absurdity of someone that admits to only taking the vaccine because their boss forced them to, going around calling others "beta cucks" for voicing their disapproval at being coerced into taking a medicine that they don't want or need and the manufacturers of which have no legal liability for, should said vaccine cause harm/death. (which it already has done).
> ...


Michael dear boy we’re posting in gen con on ukm. I think you should have worked out by now that much of what I post in this section is for wind-up purposes only.
Bants aside I actually agree with much of the stuff you say re Covid…. Not all though!
If I was in your position I’d not have the jab simply because I’m not one to take ANY medicine I don’t feel I need.
As I said before my main priority is to provide for my family which I do pretty well. The wife has never worked and I’m fortunate enough to be able to afford to both my boys through private school. Now if I didn’t take the vax I’d lose a huge portion of my income and all that would go to shit. 
Now perhaps our moral compasses are different but ANY man in my eyes who could wreck his families lives for the sake of not taking the vax isn’t a cuck….. that doesn’t come close. I wouldn’t even class ‘him’ as a man.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> That's pretty sick TBH. Injecting 12 year old kids with a medicine without parental consent!
> 
> The argument used for injecting kids with this experimental potion even though kids are at zero risk of the virus is that "they'll be protecting the old people"
> 
> What kind of sick @rse backwards society uses kids in this way to protect those at the end of their lives


See Miguel….. I’m with you 101% on this one!!!!
There’s no way my kids are getting the vax. Perhaps when theyre 18 and enough evidence has been shown to prove its not only effective and safe then that’ll be up to them to make their minds up.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Scotsman1010 said:


> So the manufacturers do have liability and the Government will pay out compensation for those negatively affected by the Vaccine ??


Yes. The U.K government have agreed to indemnify. The plaintiff takes, say for example, Astra Zenica to court. The plaintiff wins their case and X in damages. The government have agreed to meet the cost. Same as car insurance. You hit someone in the rear. They claim off you for whiplash. Your insurance company steps into your shoes and deals with the claims.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> God you lot are thick little trusting Puppy Dogs, Fentanyl Is FDA approved too as was many other drugs which have killed people.
> 
> 
> Reports coming out that the clot shot had been approved by the FDA were false.
> ...


Another piece of nonsense pulled from your arse!

That, as the letter says, was the situation in February.

It was fully approved on 23rd August, as it clearly states on the FDA Website.
(Edit: for those over the age of 16 at least)









Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccines


Comirnaty and Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine and Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine, Bivalent




www.fda.gov





Here is a link to the more recent recommendation for Authorisation.



https://www.fda.gov/media/151733/download


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> But again good luck to anyone trying to fight the government through the court system also!


The courts find against the government quite frequently as I’ve told you before Mickey. The government draw up legislation which has to pass through the house to become law. Then if someone doesn’t agree with the law it’s for the courts (who are independent from the government) to decide as to whether the law is fair and can be enforced.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Yes. The U.K government have agreed to indemnify. The plaintiff takes, say for example, Astra Zenica to court. The plaintiff wins their case and X in damages. The government have agreed to meet the cost. Same as car insurance. You hit someone in the rear. They claim off you for whiplash. Your insurance company steps into your shoes and deals with the claims.


I was aware there was some sort of Government involvement with potential damages but not entirely sure how that tied in with the manufacturers.

Although in theory that still waives the manufacturer of liability as the Government are prepared to take the hit for them.

The manufacturer has nothing to lose.

Would that be a fair assessment ??


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Scotsman1010 said:


> I was aware there was some sort of Government involvement with potential damages but not entirely sure how that tied in with the manufacturers.
> 
> Although in theory that still waives the manufacturer of liability as the Government are prepared to take the hit for them.
> 
> ...


In simple terms yes. It won’t be as straightforward as the media report suggests, however. We would need to see the document detailing exactly what has been agreed in contract. These contracts usually contain wordings like “reasonable foreseeability” and are notoriously hard to interpret to the point where it would probably end up in court with a court deciding who foots the bill.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

One for Mickey and Wylde








Lisa Shaw: Presenter's death due to complications of Covid vaccine


Lisa Shaw developed headaches shortly after being vaccinated against Covid-19, an inquest hears.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Does that still apply in US now Pfizer has full FDA approval for over 16's?


The Pfizer vaccine that they have been administering doesn’t have FDA approval.

They got approval for another vaccine that they claim is “basically” the same. The one everyone is getting injected with has no more approval than it did last week. They have approval for their “Comirnaty” vaccine which isn’t available to the public yet.

The data used to validate the approval is still banging on about 91% efficacy, which even the MSM has now acknowledged is bullshit.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> OK, so anti-vaxxers don't trust the government with the covid vaccine, but they do trust them when it comes to holding the flu vaccine manufacturers liable if the flu vaccine is harmful.


What happened with the Swine Flu vaccines after they got FDA approval?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)




----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> The Pfizer vaccine that they have been administering doesn’t have FDA approval.
> 
> They got approval for another vaccine that they claim is “basically” the same. The one everyone is getting injected with has no more approval than it did last week. They have approval for their “Comirnaty” vaccine which isn’t available to the public yet.
> 
> The data used to validate the approval is still banging on about 91% efficacy, which even the MSM has now acknowledged is bullshit.


Seems it is just a new brand name. Not seen anyone apart from you claim different.

As far as the 91% efficacy that is another story.
AFAIK the FDA have not made the data the approval was based on public.
Pfizer's own press releases maintain the claim of 91% efficacy even though one of them acknowledged a decrease in efficacy of around 6% every 2 months.
Even when they mentioned this the 91% claim remained and they continued to quote data up to only March this year.
I have seen articles where has been noted by members of the BMA here, and no doubt others.
It seemed questions are being asked regarding the validity of the 91% figure and transparency on the part of both Pfizer and the FDA.
Regardless, it does now appear to have FDA approval fir over 16's.

BTW this is from what I have read from FDA, BMA and Pfizer articles and just from memory so I may be a % or a month out here of there. You get the idea though.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Who paid the largest Criminal fine in History?


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Who paid the largest Criminal fine in History?


TEPCO, $450 billion?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Who paid the largest Criminal fine in History?


My mate. He shit all over the local war memorial, the dirty bastard.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> TEPCO, $450 billion?


Compensation isn’t the same as a criminal fine.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> The courts find against the government quite frequently as I’ve told you before Mickey. The government draw up legislation which has to pass through the house to become law. Then if someone doesn’t agree with the law it’s for the courts (who are independent from the government) to decide as to whether the law is fair and can be enforced.


And as I've told you before I disagree with your analysis. As a long time business owner and private landlord I've had my fair share of dealings involving the UK legal system on a fair few different fronts.

The Government and their relevant appointed agencies are responsible for what drugs/medicines etc are approved for general consumption in this country. If a pharma company tells the gov/relevant agency that their product is not yet at a stage where they are prepared to take legal responsibility for it, and the government decides to roll it out anyway with the proviso that the pharma co are indemnified against any possible damages.

I don't believe any court in the land would rule against the pharma company in these circumstances. As I said, I believe you would stand far more chance taking the government to court for failing to make it clear that the vaccine you took was not legally endorsed by the manufacturers. As I'm pretty certain the government have failed to make this clear at all.

But again, good luck with taking the government to court over an issue like that. as independent as you believe the court system is from the government, they are both firmly part of the same establishment.

Anyway, me personally I'd just rather not put myself in that kind of precarious situation to start with. I'd prefer to just wait till medicines are fully approved and the manufacturers are bound by the usual legal obligations. Unless of course it is actually an emergency that I take said emergency medicine.

Each to their own though. If you're confident you will be able to successfully obtain appropriate compensation in the case of any mishaps, fair play.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

It's good to see that the 20 year war effort has not been in complete vain. At least terrorists no longer have a safe place to hide in Afghanistan, as witnessed by the US military getting their @rses blown off on the way out!

But rest assured the US are apparently sharing intel with the Taliban(the people we were at war with for harbouring terrorists) to ensure these "ISIS K" terrorists are brought to justice!


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

lewdylewd said:


> The Pfizer vaccine that they have been administering doesn’t have FDA approval.
> 
> They got approval for another vaccine that they claim is “basically” the same. The one everyone is getting injected with has no more approval than it did last week. They have approval for their “Comirnaty” vaccine which isn’t available to the public yet.
> 
> The data used to validate the approval is still banging on about 91% efficacy, which even the MSM has now acknowledged is bullshit.


Mate you know I’m on the same page as you in regards to this whole scam but do you know why my “vax pass” says I had comirnaty?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Towel said:


> Mate you know I’m on the same page as you in regards to this whole scam but do you know why my “vax pass” says I had comirnaty?
> View attachment 210984


Has it always said that?

From what I’ve seen the “Comiranaty” name just popped up when the FDA approval was given. However it’s possible what I’ve read is more skewed to what’s going on in the US.

It looks like the Pfizer vaccine has been marketed as Comiranaty for longer in Europe. In the US though they are 2 distinct different products, although they are apparently the same formula just with a different label only 1 has FDA approval.

Maybe it’s a moot point, but it’s just another question that the FDA and the media are avoiding regarding the approval process. The far bigger point is that it’s the first drug in history to been given approval without submitting full trial data. And they somehow have enough data on fertility and pregnancy even though stage 3 trials hadn’t even begun 9 months ago.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Blood clot risk greater after Covid infection than after vaccination


Analysis of 29m people finds danger of infection with Sars-Cov-2 far outweighs the risks of having jab




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

lewdylewd said:


> Has it always said that?
> 
> From what I’ve seen the “Comiranaty” name just popped up when the FDA approval was given. However it’s possible what I’ve read is more skewed to what’s going on in the US.
> 
> ...


Denied blood clots, then added it to official sides
Denied heart inflammation, then added it
Denied nerve damage, then added it.

But they know what effect it will have in a couple years lol, I genuinely think people who’ve been jabbed will be in severe problems this winter, It’s literally designed to send your immune system into overdrive, add the booster which has no studies on 3 jabs in such a short space and I can see people dropping like flies

not sure if it was always like that or they’re changing the name now for some other dodgy reason, was just playing around with the app as I’m going on holiday in September and see the name and thought how can that be possible.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Blood clot risk greater after Covid infection than after vaccination
> 
> 
> Analysis of 29m people finds danger of infection with Sars-Cov-2 far outweighs the risks of having jab
> ...


These the same papers that denied all the sides originally only to report on them now the evidence is overwhelming?

yeah I’ll definitely trust what they say

So far I know 2 dead, 1 with clots in his lung and 1 numb on her whole left side from this moody jab

Don’t know a single person who even needed treatment for COVID

So safe they wouldn’t accept liability, That will always be the first point, no need to debate any further in my eyes.

Hope everyone gets it either way just so I can see what it does to everyone in winter 😂


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a nice simple explanation of why Pfizer did the name change.
Not sure about the website but a nice summary of what I have read elsewhere.









Same Vaccine, New Name. Why Did Pfizer Choose Comirnaty?


Comirnaty is a combination of four ideas: COVID-19, mRNA, community, and immunity.




www.verywellhealth.com


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Towel said:


> yeah I’ll definitely trust what they say


It's just a trial involving 29 million people carried out and interpreted by Professionals.
I realise that conflicts with the speculative opinions of some guys on a bodybuilding forum so I will carefully evaluate the credibility of the 2 sources and perhaps formulate some kind of opinion after careful consideration


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> It's just a trial involving 29 million people carried out and interpreted by Professionals.
> I realise that conflicts with the speculative opinions of some guys on a bodybuilding forum so I will carefully evaluate the credibility of the 2 sources and perhaps formulate some kind of opinion after careful consideration


I don’t think many people think the vaccine is a bad choice for everyone.

However if we are looking specifically at people under 50 years of age who are a healthy weight and have no underlying health conditions, then there is no clear benefit or certainly not one worth the risk to be gained by taking the vaccine. The article doesn’t even touch on less at risk groups.

Also for me the main point (which surprisingly few people seem to care about), is the fact that the government are totally over stepping their remit, they are engaged in a clear propaganda campaign with the MSM (which is illegal), vaccine passports are in essence fascism, human rights have been withheld, “emergency” laws have been put in place and never rolled back, legitimate research and opinion gets “cancelled”.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ByTheNumbers said:


> It's just a trial involving 29 million people carried out and interpreted by Professionals.
> I realise that conflicts with the speculative opinions of some guys on a bodybuilding forum so I will carefully evaluate the credibility of the 2 sources and perhaps formulate some kind of opinion after careful consideration


They're definitely telling the truth mate. 








New super variant 'Covid-22' could be more dangerous than Delta, expert claims


Immunologist Sai Reddy, of the federal technology institute ETH Zurich, said a "super variant" will inevitably emerge next year and new vaccinations will need to be developed for years to come




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

From someone In Australia, coming to a Town near you... 



👇🏼Eyes on Australia… 👀

“To all of my Facebook friends worldwide I’d like to give you a taste of what’s been happening here in Victoria, Australia.

We are currently in our 6th lockdown we are under a curfew from 9pm until 5am we are not allowed to leave our houses. If we are caught leaving our houses we are subject to a Fine between $1,817 to $5452

When we are not in curfew we are only allowed to leave our homes for 5 reasons

To get medical attention 
To go to work (if an essential worker)
To get vaccinated or tested
To get shopping 1 person from household
Or to exercise for 2hrs

We must stay in our 5 kilometres of home or face a fine up to $5452.

Today a friend was chased and two others arrested and one lady had her face smashed into the ground by the police for doing nothing.

This is Australia (we are basically a dictatorship) we have been in lockdown on and off for over 200 days now and there is no sign of it ending. 

On Saturday I was shot in the face with pepper spray after telling the officer 3 or 4 times we were all unarmed citizens. I also saw footage of a young child about 10 years old that had also been shot in the face with capsicum spray the child was in tears and I can understand why that stuff temporarily blinds you and has a life of about 12hrs if you don’t get it off you, it also burns your skin and gives you bad rashes. Then about an hour later I saw a friend get shot in the stomach at close range by a baton luncher (40mm rubber bullet) plus many others hit with pepper balls fired from a gas propelled gun. It is the first time the police have fired on unarmed people.

The world needs to watch what’s happening in Australia we need your help to get this information out. I will be attending every protest regardless of fines we are all suffering mentally here there has been a rise in calls to suicide hotlines there have been young people killing themselves here and our government doesn’t care.

This is no longer a free country.”


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

@ByTheNumbers all for our own good though mate isn't it?


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> @ByTheNumbers all for our own good though mate isn't it?


Well, I just heard a bit of the news on the radio and they said that the Scottish Government had ruled out a circuit breaker lockdown in response to the record number of positive cases.
My first thought was that some small amount of *sanity* may have prevailed in Parliament.
I wish I could say the same about what goes on in your head


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Well, I just heard a bit of the news on the radio and they said that the Scottish Government had ruled out a circuit breaker lockdown in response to the record number of positive cases.
> My first thought was that some small amount of *sanity* may have prevailed in Parliament.
> I wish I could say the same about what goes on in your head


What goes on In my head? As all I have done recently is shared articles or posts from other people

And you saw it on the News did you lol, and believed them, again.

When we go into another Lockdown what excuse will you use then?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Excellent discussion on what is happening right now and what the future holds in terms of our freedoms.

@wylde99 @MickeyE @lewdylewd or anyone else who might be interested.


----------



## schlomo (Oct 9, 2020)

Called this charade out from day one.

How has your progressively all encompassing 18 month free (well tax-IMF funded) subscription of communism working out for you fellas?


----------



## schlomo (Oct 9, 2020)

The best part has to be those with such little ability for critical thinking and rational assessment, to go along with taking an experimental drug which the manafacturer under the guise of patenting, refuse to disclose all ingredients.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

schlomo said:


> The best part has to be those with such little ability for critical thinking and rational assessment, to go along with taking an experimental drug which the manafacturer under the guise of patenting, refuse to disclose all ingredients.


Just wait until the MPs get back from their Jollies, watch the Covid Narrative go full throttle again and this will be the real test to see who would If the majority are Cowards as we will 100% be going into another Lockdown and they will blame the Unvaccinated. 









COVID-19: Girl, 17, in hospital with coronavirus is targeted by anti-vaxxers after urging young people to have jab


Maisy Evans, 17, feared she would die after becoming seriously unwell with COVID. She tells Sky News she has been accused of being a "liar" and an "actress paid by the government" after revealing her ordeal on social media.




news.sky.com


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> This is no longer a free country.”


Never really was, unless you’re an aboriginal… even then they’re usually your stereotypical substance addicted oppressed minority.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Just wait until the MPs get back from their Jollies, watch the Covid Narrative go full throttle again and this will be the real test to see who would If the majority are Cowards as we will 100% be going into another Lockdown and they will blame the Unvaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s funny how all the “anti-vaxxers” who die manage to arrange a press conference whilst on their death bed just to use their dying breaths to let the national media know that they were wrong and that everyone should get vaxxed.

How are the media even getting into intensive care Covid wards to interview people. Not specifically this girl she seems to be still alive but there is at least one of these stories every day at the moment.


----------



## schlomo (Oct 9, 2020)

lewdylewd said:


> It’s funny how all the “anti-vaxxers” who die manage to arrange a press conference whilst on their death bed just to use their dying breaths to let the national media know that they were wrong and that everyone should get vaxxed.
> 
> How are the media even getting into intensive care Covid wards to interview people. Not specifically this girl she seems to be still alive but there is at least one of these stories every day at the moment.


Crisis actors,
A company across the corridor in my building specialise in video productions mostly aimed at generating funds for charities and NGO's, one of them over coffee informed that a subsidiary of ITV offered him 6k to do a 3 min video on why he got jibby jabbed and why young people should do so. He admirably said if he aint doing it, why would he convince others.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

So yesterday the poster boy for "successful" vaccine roll out in the west - Israel, saw over 16.5k new "cases" and 43 deaths, with a population more than 7 x smaller than the UK, that's the equivalent of circa 120k new daily cases in the UK.










COVID Live Update: 219,353,692 Cases and 4,546,690 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer (worldometers.info)

Israel now has more new daily "cases" than it's ever had at any time, including all pre vaccine time.











The vaccine is clearly not stopping people getting the virus, whether it's actually more effective at reducing severe illness/death than it is at preventing transmission is also debatable.

At this point pressing ahead with this attempt to make a two tier society where the vaccinated get special privileges, like not having to quarantine after returning from abroad or getting "pinged" by the idiotic app, being allowed to attend large gatherings/events etc while the unvaccinated are not, is complete and utter nonsense.

And is actually very dangerous and putting lives at risks according to their own ridiculous narrative.

If it's so imperative that absolutely all measures are taken to reduce transmission as much as possible with all the idiotic "lockdowns", restrictions etc

Why would you let people (that it's clear from all the data) are quite likely to be carrying the virus (the vaccinated) forego these restrictions that are meant to cut transmission/new cases to as low as possible. I thought they were "following the science" (?)

The whole BS charade is unravelling at "warp speed". Don't expect the sheeple to wake up anytime soon though.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)




----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Something quite interesting from a recent study in the US with around 5 million participants. Those with a phd level education were the most hesitant group in society to take the Covid vaccine.

Flies in the face of the MS narrative that its mostly crackpot "conspiracy theorists" and "anti vaxxers" that don't want it.


_*"Researchers analyzed data gathered from about 1 million Americans a month between January and May as part of an ongoing national COVID-19 survey. Those who said they would probably not or would definitely not get vaccinated were considered to be vaccine-hesitant.*_

*Who were these people?*

_*In terms of education levels, people with a high school education or less had the largest decrease in vaccine hesitancy during the study period, while hesitancy held constant among those with a PhD, which was the most hesitant group by May."*

Who's Most Likely to Refuse a COVID Vaccine? (medicinenet.com) _


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Never really was, unless you’re an aboriginal… even then they’re usually your stereotypical substance addicted oppressed minority.


Anyone who can be arrested by the government is never truly free.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Anyone who can be arrested by the government is never truly free.


True. But then they go and make a mockery of it* by releasing people like Pitchfork… Can’t wait for news of his demise

*Policing by public consent (although in a wider context its actually the application of law)


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

hmgs said:


> True. But then they go and make a mockery of it* by releasing people like Pitchfork… Can’t wait for news of his demise
> 
> *Policing by public consent (although in a wider context its actually the application of law)


That Colin Pitchfork thing, if he rapes or kills again, no one who allowed his release is going to get punished appropriately for it. And you'll have a situation where the same thing could happen again. Why play with fire like that? He's a serial killer. He killed one girl and then years later another. I'm sure he would have killed again if he wasn't locked up.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

"Study done on 126 chinese paraplegics given the vaccine reported that they couldn't feel their legs anymore" 

Now if this doesn't give you a different slant on your views about the vaccine then I don't know what will


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

PaulNe said:


> "Study done on 126 chinese paraplegics given the vaccine reported that they couldn't feel their legs anymore"
> 
> Now if this doesn't give you a different slant on your views about the vaccine then I don't know what will


You sound like an anti vaxxer bro.

Look at this from Sky news yesterday.
Infections are apparently currently only a touch over 28 x higher than the same time last year when there was no vaccine.










These vaccine passports are a great idea. It must be clear to everyone by now, the vaccine is drastically reducing the spread of this virus.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> You sound like an anti vaxxer bro.
> 
> Look at this from Sky news yesterday.
> Infections are apparently currently only a touch over 28 x higher than the same time last year when there was no vaccine.
> ...


Haha I was only joking mate but yes I won't be getting the vaccine. Got no interest in it. Each to their own. I understand people who do get the vaccine but surely it has to be down to personal choice? Government shouldn't be blackmailing people but what do we expect. Corruption is rife in our country


----------



## gentlemang (Jul 6, 2021)

surprised no one is talking about Biden's vaccine mandate Biden announces COVID-19 vaccine mandates that will affect 100 million Americans


----------



## DeanMcCoy1994 (Sep 1, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> From someone In Australia, coming to a Town near you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still a free country but there's a deadly virus that's out of control hence the temporary measures that are being enforced. Are these selfish people not able to abide by the law for a few months to save peoples lives, it's not f#cking hard!!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

DeanMcCoy1994 said:


> It's still a free country but there's a deadly virus that's out of control hence the temporary measures that are being enforced. Are these selfish people not able to abide by the law for a few months to save peoples lives, it's not f#cking hard!!


If not KETONE which you 99.99999% are because you have issues, then your comment Is so March 2020, it's been almost 2 Years now of "3 Weeks to flatten the Curve"


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

So I see they scrapped the vaccine passport idea to get into night clubs and large events. They won't admit it's due to the vaccines being about as useful at reducing transmission as an ashtray on a motorbike is. 

But at least it's tiny bit of much needed and lacking common sense. Lets hope more common sense is on the way. Wouldn't hold my breath for that though!


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone that refuses to have the vaccine deserves a bullet behind the ear. You're welcome.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Seppuku71 said:


> Anyone that refuses to have the vaccine deserves a bullet behind the ear. You're welcome.


I guess this is in response to my gogglebox post. lol

FFS I didn't think you actually watch gogglebox! Just thought you were watching it as a one off so you could be outraged by all the black folk.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

MickeyE said:


> I guess this is in response to my gogglebox post. lol
> 
> FFS I didn't think you actually watch gogglebox! Just thought you were watching it as a one off so you could be outraged by all the black folk.


Actually that's pretty accurate. I was channel hopping, and, as you said, kept watching just to wind myself up. Plus, it gives me something to talk about at work on Monday. I work with a lot of Asians, i bet it'll piss them off too.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Seemingly they have “just decided” to roll out boosters for all after “following The Science”.

They’ve bought 600,000,000 doses for a population of 68,000,000 seems that decision was made a long time ago.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

lewdylewd said:


> Seemingly they have “just decided” to roll out boosters for all after “following The Science”.
> 
> They’ve bought 600,000,000 doses for a population of 68,000,000 seems that decision was made a long time ago.


Don’t forget the two a day anti-viral tablet Pfizer are currently developing.

Why have vaccinations every 5 months when you can consume Covid products on a daily basis.

So thoughtful aren’t they.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Covid 19


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Covid 19


91divoC


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Another lockdown on its way..so all of you that have been 💉 what was the point ? 

You have been lied to once again ✔

Your gonna be locked back down very shortly ✔

It doesn’t stop you from catching or spreading it✔
Not that I believe the lies 

The shot is in trial until 2023 meaning you are a lab rat✔

It is the first time in history that they have created a shot of its kind a bioNtech mRNA gene therapy Maxine ✔

People have been dying and left with health problems after having it✔☠

iLL gates the creature who funds the shots openly admitted the shots will bring down the population✔

Now innocent children are dying after taking it ✔ 

The list goes on now if your open minded you will see what I am saying and even if you don’t believe me do some real research of your own. 

It’s never to late to realise the truth✔


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Another lockdown on its way..so all of you that have been 💉 what was the point ?
> 
> You have been lied to once again ✔
> 
> ...


I've been double jabben and suffering some lesser known side effects pal so you may be right..

It's made one of my testicles bigger than the other 2,very strange 🤔


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

One of the inventors of the mRNA vaccine.

I think a lot of people would have stayed clear of the vaccination if they had watched this first.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Never ceases to amuse me - all these saviours on their white chargers - racing to save us from_ “the man”_

While the sane amongst us are just_ ‘meh, that’s life’_


Sadly along with Covid we have to also endure Wylde.


_Baa 🐑 _


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmgs said:


> Never ceases to amuse me - all these saviours on their white chargers - racing to save us from_ “the man”_
> 
> While the sane amongst us are just_ ‘meh, that’s life’_
> 
> ...


You ready for a full blown Lockdown you Pleb🤗 [email protected] gallops all round! Corrrr you all love this drama !
You don't want to get back to normal 🤣 that's why you still wear your Masks & get excited for Jab days !
COVID LIFE! LIVING THE DREAM innit


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Another lockdown on its way..so all of you that have been 💉 what was the point ?
> 
> You have been lied to once again ✔
> 
> ...


When we locking down again lad?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> When we locking down again lad?


Anytime between end of this Month to December I reckon, then Covid Passports In December for sure.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Surely if the double 💉💉 now have lost Immunity anyone else can just get a Booster for a Passport? 
What a crock of absolute shit. How have people fallen for this when the first 2 simply didn't work and the apparent new existence variants? Is the boaster different? No, the Agenda has always been the continued enslavement of man by a corrupt handful of Parasites!!!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> When we locking down again lad?


Tonight. There’s going to be a purge


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> It is the first time in history that they have created a shot of its kind a bioNtech mRNA gene therapy *Maxine* ✔


I'm not getting the "vaccine", but I'll take a shot at Maxine...

Does she do anal..?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> Bump


Pfizer entered the chat.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Pfizer entered the chat.


Thank you


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The UK masses are doing the Governments job for them.
The Government knew that their fearmongering and propaganda about the spreading Omicron would cause mass cancellations from the terrified sheep over Xmas and this would destroy the Businesses without them having to lock down and pay Furlough.
So of course Doris has no plans for further restrictions just yet. 
But for any Businesses out there take heed. 
Who do you think will be frequenting your establishments over the Xmas period? Just remember when they bring the vax passes in for Pubs and Restaurants that you will be excluding the very people who are helping to keep your Business afloat.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Do you know what it is I'm sick of this now. I'm going to ring Boris up and get him to sort this out. Firstly I'm going to get his haircut, then I'm going to get him on a decent lifting routine while eating in a calorie deficit. Then when he feels better about himself he won't want to lock us down anymore


----------



## NoahPayne95 (10 mo ago)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Pfizer entered the chat.





EpicSquats said:


> The idiot anti-vaxxers are the ones dying from Covid. I can't feel sorry for them really.


Sorry to see what people think about vaccines. I got 2 vaccines after a few weeks i got afirmative covid test. When corona passed after few months i was diagnosed with stage 3 lung cancer... coincidence ?

The information contained in dcaguide.org can help you prevent serious dca pills side effects. When using DCA, do not lower the dosage too much. If you are concerned about whether or not DCA will cause any side effects for you, check with your doctor first before starting off on it.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

NoahPayne95 said:


> Sorry to see what people think about vaccines. I got 2 vaccines after a few weeks i got afirmative covid test. When corona passed after few months i was diagnosed with stage 3 lung cancer... coincidence ?


I'm sorry about your cancer. 

Done the vax (second shot) in September and I couldn't feel any better, I'm actually fitter and stronger then before. 

Does this mean that the vax makes you fitter and stronger? No. 
Does the covid vax gives you cancer? No. 

But I love to see how many PhD scientists, virologist and immunologists are out there nowadays. Judging by the number of Internet experts it seems like millions of people took their PHDs overnight. Its mind blowing I'm just sorry I missed that memo, would have loved to have gained such a medical knowledge overnight. 

Again, I'm sorry you got cancer but blaming something that is been administrated to a billion of people just because something bad happened to you is like here people who blames gipsies even for bad weather. 

Peace.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

NoahPayne95 said:


> Sorry to see what people think about vaccines. I got 2 vaccines after a few weeks i got afirmative covid test. When corona passed after few months i was diagnosed with stage 3 lung cancer... coincidence ?


Sorry to hear about the lung cancer. But I'll trust the doctors on this one.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> Probably the most exciting covid thread in a long time.


Some like yourself are too far gone unfortunately


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

wylde99 said:


> Some like yourself are too far gone unfortunately


I’m still seeing people wearing masks 😷 🤦‍♂️🥇🥇😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thugster said:


> I’m still seeing people wearing masks 😷 🤦‍♂️🥇🥇😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Summer will be interesting surley they won't be wearing them on really hot days 2 years after 😅🤣


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Covid 19


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Covid 19


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@rstiltskin @wylde99 @IronJohnDoe @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe....covid 19


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> @rstiltskin @wylde99 @IronJohnDoe @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe....covid 19


?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jacks been on the shandies again


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Jackoffblades said:


> @rstiltskin @wylde99 @IronJohnDoe @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe....covid 19


nu..nu..nu..nu...nineteen....nineteen! 

coincidence they named it after Paul hardcastle track from the 80s about 🇻🇳 war......

....I think not !


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Covid 19...still yet to be Isolated and seen under a Microscope


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> Covid 19...still yet to be Isolated and seen under a Microscope


That's more like it


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Silly Conspiracy @Denied


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

wylde99 said:


> Silly Conspiracy @Denied


cue denied-a-brain coming along to assure us that more babies drowned in the bath due to their mothers fainting from covid than they did the vaccine.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Silly Conspiracy @Denied


How does this prove one of your silly theories isn't a conspiracy.

Don't worry nobody expects you to reply. You'll just come back and post something unrelated.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> How does this prove one of your silly theories isn't a conspiracy.
> 
> Don't worry nobody expects you to reply. You'll just come back and post something unrelated.


Keep going bro, never look back.
Boris could put the Kettle on and tell you it's all bollox and you still wouldn't have it, staying In Denial.

P.S look at this.
🤣😂

Everyday............shite

Science....................


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@wylde99 @rstiltskin @Denied @IronJohnDoe @Tricky @Reckless @BLUE(UK) @DarkKnight @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe 
Covid 19


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99 @rstiltskin @Denied @IronJohnDoe @Tricky @Reckless @BLUE(UK) @DarkKnight @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe
> Covid 19


Doesn't exist, prove it does @Denied


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99 @rstiltskin @Denied @IronJohnDoe @Tricky @Reckless @BLUE(UK) @DarkKnight @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe
> Covid 19


Unsure why I’ve a mention, I’ve zero interest in it. Either have the jabs or don’t. 
Risk V’s reward either way.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Unsure why I’ve a mention, I’ve zero interest in it. Either have the jabs or don’t.
> Risk V’s reward either way.


Because of reason of randomness. Can you not at least argue with the others about covid?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99 @rstiltskin @Denied @IronJohnDoe @Tricky @Reckless @BLUE(UK) @DarkKnight @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe
> Covid 19


Not interested either jab or don't. 
I don't appreciate this tags is the second time you tag me on a covid thread and I don't care about the never ending argument between vaxxers and anti vaxxers

Live and let live and stop trying to involve me in this pointless discussions thanks


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Not interested either jab or don't.
> I don't appreciate this tags is the second time you tag me on a covid thread and I don't care about the never ending argument between vaxxers and anti vaxxers
> 
> Live and let live and stop trying to involve me in this pointless discussions thanks


And Ill keep tagging you now


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> And Ill keep tagging you now


Who? You mean ukms very own Casanova @IronJohnDoe


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Covid was so last year. We're onto Putin and the cost of fuel now.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

monkeybiker said:


> Covid was so last year. We're onto Putin and the cost of fuel now.


I miss the covid days where you could get days off work


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> I miss the covid days where you could get days off work


I liked all the empty roads and I could go cycling without getting killed to death.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99 @rstiltskin @Denied @IronJohnDoe @Tricky @Reckless @BLUE(UK) @DarkKnight @BelfastGuy82 @PaulNe
> Covid 19


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣"covid" 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

@Jackoffblades 
For your own safety I advise you to stop tagging in @IronJohnDoe 

He's clearly not a man to be triffled with.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Vid below using data from Irish government pretty much rips to shreds the whole covid sham. From a p1ss weak cold virus, to useless(dangerous?) vaccines , to counterproductive lockdowns, etc etc. 

If only the masses had any common sense in their doughnut brains. None of the shyt show we lived through for 2 years could have ever happened.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Who? You mean ukms very own Casanova @IronJohnDoe


Jealous man 😜😂


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

monkeybiker said:


> Covid was so last year. We're onto Putin and the cost of fuel now.


Putin and cost of fuel were so last month. We’re onto cheapest/best whey now.

@simonboyle @Whey It Up


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Frenchy1986 said:


> Putin and cost of fuel were so last month. We’re onto cheapest/best whey now.
> 
> @simonboyle @Whey It Up


😂😂😂😂😂

All you need to know is that no matter how many companies produce it for less than MP.......MP is still the cheapest/cheaper/cheap and you pay the extra for the integrity


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> All you need to know is that no matter how many companies produce it for less than MP.......MP is still the cheapest/cheaper/cheap and you pay the extra for the integrity











Cheapest place to get whey


Nice! How much whey does it have to have to be considered whey then?




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Cheapest place to get whey
> 
> 
> Nice! How much whey does it have to have to be considered whey then?
> ...


Thought you'd blocked me honey?
Feeling lonely?

How's working for MP going?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Cheapest place to get whey
> 
> 
> Nice! How much whey does it have to have to be considered whey then?
> ...











Cheapest place to get whey


Anyone still buying this shite over priced crap needs chinning asap




www.uk-muscle.co.uk






Show your working. Your maths is wrong. As said. As shown. As pointed out.

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Thought you'd blocked me honey?
> Feeling lonely?
> 
> How's working for MP going?


I did but then someone told me you were like an autistic woman on her period which sounds too entertaining so unblocked you. 

I think the burden of proof is on you for the maths.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> I did but then someone told me you were like an autistic woman on her period which sounds too entertaining so unblocked you.
> 
> I think the burden of proof is on you for the maths.


Ffs.

No, the burden of proof is in the person that made the claim. That's just basic.
Another thing you get wrong.

And how big and clever of you, insulting the autistic and being a chauvinistic moron. Very droll.

Look, it's fine, you don't understand simple terms. Like cheaper etc. Or maths. Or have a basic ability to read. And clearly you get money from MP. Is it an affiliate link program?

Just be honest. It's simple. Like understanding paying less makes it cheaper.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> I did but then someone told me you were like an autistic woman on her period which sounds too entertaining so unblocked you.
> 
> I think the burden of proof is on you for the maths.


But we know you'll make any excuse to not show your maths as they just don't add up.

And Pro tip, for real life too. Those making the claim are always the one the burden of proof is on.

You claimed a number per gram of protein (weird) and claimed they're cheaper/cheapest etc base don your maths. 

Show your working.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> But we know you'll make any excuse to not show your maths as they just don't add up.
> 
> And Pro tip, for real life too. Those making the claim are always the one the burden of proof is on.
> 
> ...


You're claiming I'm wrong 😂 Tell me where I've made the mistake.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> You're claiming I'm wrong 😂 Tell me where I've made the mistake.


Absolutely. Happy to 

For that you need to show your working thought numbskull.

So, deal!

Glad we can agree. Show your working and how you worked it out.

And I'll show you where you went wrong.

Thank you for agreeing to this.

See how simple it is?

Go.....I'll wait .......


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Absolutely. Happy to
> 
> For that you need to show your working thought numbskull.
> 
> ...


😂 You're telling me I'm wrong without knowing how I even worked it out 😂 Hilarious.

It's cost per gram mate. So cost divided by grams...

I also clearly stated before I used the largest possible amount and applied a standard 45% discount to MP, Bulk, Protein works and Bodybuilding Warehouse.

Now you can go check my working...

(edit: you could have checked it before as all the information was there 😂 Who's the numbskull that can't work out a cost per gram? 😂)


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> 😂 You're telling me I'm wrong without knowing how I even worked it out 😂 Hilarious.
> 
> It's cost per gram mate. So cost divided by grams...
> 
> ...


Yes. Without knowing as you haven't shown your working. So....yeah. it's a basic concept buddy.


But I knew you wouldn't. 

So.....


Schillllllll.


And as stated in the response even with a 45% discount those numbers don't work. Hence why asking, repeatedly, for you to show your working. Which you have avoided at all costs.

If you're so confident and have nothing to hide (schill) then it should be as simple as 
"Sure, here"

Right?

It's literally that simple 

You're a schill 
Others pointed it out too.

Just admit it. Life will be easier. And you won't have to go to such efforts to try and hide it.

And showing your working means numbers. 
Again, maths is a basic skill buddy.


So, two choices, show your work you're so super confident in and definitely do t have anything to hide, right? So at the, what, 8th time of asking? You going to show it?


😂😂😂

You're crap,at being a schill too.

Sure your supp site will take off real soon bro.


"It's cheaper, trust me, but don't ask why or how"

That should be your logo and slogan😘


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> 😂 You're telling me I'm wrong without knowing how I even worked it out 😂 Hilarious.
> 
> It's cost per gram mate. So cost divided by grams...
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry, forgot to answer your in parentheses.

It's still you. Clearly.
But we all knew that anyway.


Schill away cupcake.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Yes. Without knowing as you haven't shown your working. So....yeah. it's a basic concept buddy.
> 
> 
> But I knew you wouldn't.
> ...


I've literally just told you how to go away and check my answers. Cost divided by grams. Apply a 45% discount to the brands I said. 

If you find a mistake, let me know and tell me what cost you got instead and I'll hold my hands up and apologise if you're right and I'm wrong. Otherwise this is just a massive waste of my time as I know my calculations are correct. 

I won't be replying again unless you point out an incorrect value in my work no matter how much you bait me as I've got far better things to do.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> I've literally just told you how to go away and check my answers. Cost divided by grams. Apply a 45% discount to the brands I said.
> 
> If you find a mistake, let me know and tell me what cost you got instead and I'll hold my hands up and apologise if you're right and I'm wrong. Otherwise this is just a massive waste of my time as I know my calculations are correct.
> 
> I won't be replying again unless you point out an incorrect value in my work no matter how much you bait me as I've got far better things to do.


And the cost was? What numbers were you working from?

Also asked as MP didn't have 5kg whey concentrate in stock when you posted it so wondering where you got that price from, what the price was.

But....again....."I've said".

Could just provide it. But you won't. And we both knew you wouldn't.

You're a schill. And a dull one at that.

All the best buddy.

I'm sure you'll manage to convince someone that paying more makes it cheaper 

Have fun


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> I've literally just told you how to go away and check my answers. Cost divided by grams. Apply a 45% discount to the brands I said.
> 
> If you find a mistake, let me know and tell me what cost you got instead and I'll hold my hands up and apologise if you're right and I'm wrong. Otherwise this is just a massive waste of my time as I know my calculations are correct.
> 
> I won't be replying again unless you point out an incorrect value in my work no matter how much you bait me as I've got far better things to do.


And if you're willing to do all that.

Show.
Your.
Working.

Full price (which would be a number, see above post too)
Assumed discount
Number of grams (or whatever other variable you wish, as they vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, and would be needed to check that that input is valid too)

See, maths, relatively simple.

How can I find your mistakes if you don't show your working?
It's a basic thing.

Very very basic.

You never even say a maths exam in your entire life? Working is required at every point to see what you did, how you did it and where you went wrong.
Everyone in this country knows this.

So just do it or shut up about it😂


"Oh I'll apologise if I was wrong" while still avoiding doing what's been asked numerous times now.

Show your working.

Can't show you a mistake if I can't fooking see it can I?

Ddduuuuuuullllllllllll.


Probably easier to just stick your MP discount code in your signature.


No working, no more replies.

And unlike you I will just ignore your nonsense.

Used to get a better quality of con man on these forums. They at least knew how to hide it


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> And if you're willing to do all that.
> 
> Show.
> Your.
> ...


😂 Sorry you're so triggered. The info is out there if anyone wants to check my calculations. Just looks up a price, apply discount if there is one, divide by grams. Use some initiative and look up the products and prices if you're so bothered. Like I said, I'm not wasting my time looking up every price for you. I did that already in my original post. Here's some help for you with the MP one because I'm nice. As mentioned, I wont be replying again (I know I said that last time but I actually feel sorry for you a bit that you're so concerned). 

Maybe just inbox me your apology when you discover I'm correct. And then hopefully we can be friends? 

Cheers.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Whey It Up said:


> 😂 Sorry you're so triggered. The info is out there if anyone wants to check my calculations. Just looks up a price, apply discount if there is one, divide by grams. Use some initiative and look up the products and prices if you're so bothered. Like I said, I'm not wasting my time looking up every price for you. I did that already in my original post. Here's some help for you with the MP one because I'm nice. As mentioned, I wont be replying again (I know I said that last time but I actually feel sorry for you a bit that you're so concerned).
> 
> Maybe just inbox me your apology when you discover I'm correct. And then hopefully we can be friends?
> 
> ...


MyProtein is decent. I picked up 5kgs of their diet whey for £60 the other day. They're forever sending texts offering "up to 80% off". Never really bothered trying any other companies as they've been good to me.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Vic90 said:


> MyProtein is decent. I picked up 5kgs of their diet whey for £60 the other day. They're forever sending texts offering "up to 80% off". Never really bothered trying any other companies as they've been good to me.


Careful mate. If you say MP are decent you tend to get abuse hurled at you and told you're a schill.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Whey It Up said:


> Careful mate. If you say MP are decent you tend to get abuse hurled at you and told you're a schill.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow. Simon must be the most triggered member this forum has ever seen


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

DarkKnight said:


> Wow. Simon must be the most triggered member this forum has ever seen


Who's Simon?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> 😂 Sorry you're so triggered. The info is out there if anyone wants to check my calculations. Just looks up a price, apply discount if there is one, divide by grams. Use some initiative and look up the products and prices if you're so bothered. Like I said, I'm not wasting my time looking up every price for you. I did that already in my original post. Here's some help for you with the MP one because I'm nice. As mentioned, I wont be replying again (I know I said that last time but I actually feel sorry for you a bit that you're so concerned).
> 
> Maybe just inbox me your apology when you discover I'm correct. And then hopefully we can be friends?
> 
> ...


Wasting your time? But you had already done it. And have a supplement comparison site.....so....


And oh here we go....yes. Every Muppet that has an agenda to push uses the words triggered when their shite is pointed out.

People like you are so predictably dull.
Now see how easy that was..could have sent that. Do we need to go through the whole nonsense for you to do the same for the rest of your equations?

Drama queen and a half aren't you? No PMs no interest in listening to you schill.

One number doesn't equal you providing your working you utter cretin of a human.

So predictably dull. Not something to be proud of.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Careful mate. If you say MP are decent you tend to get abuse hurled at you and told you're a schill.


No. If you say they're one of the cheapest, get shown they're in fact. Not, shown several cheaper options, while trying to pimp your supplement comparison site, make up utter nonsense, back pedal, try and say you didn't say cheaper, cheapest, cheaper than, then chat more shite, yes. You will get called for the schill you are.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Vic90 said:


> Who's Simon?


Me.

No biggie.
He's a schill.
Spent all this time and on another thread trying to push his site and is clearly making money off of it.

Tried to advertise his site too and was told not to.

Keeps that quiet as well.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Me.
> 
> No biggie.
> He's a schill.
> ...


I'd rather not get involved with that argument. 

On the whey side of things, I notice that MyProtein mixes really well in the blender. I haven't used another brand in a while but I was always scraping clumps of powder off the side and it also tastes pretty good. I'd never buy it at full price though.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> 😂 Sorry you're so triggered. The info is out there if anyone wants to check my calculations. Just looks up a price, apply discount if there is one, divide by grams. Use some initiative and look up the products and prices if you're so bothered. Like I said, I'm not wasting my time looking up every price for you. I did that already in my original post. Here's some help for you with the MP one because I'm nice. As mentioned, I wont be replying again (I know I said that last time but I actually feel sorry for you a bit that you're so concerned).
> 
> Maybe just inbox me your apology when you discover I'm correct. And then hopefully we can be friends?
> 
> ...


Okay, so even on that, and sticking with kg as it's a simpler equation.
40% off makes it £99.60 for 5kg. Rounded for ease.

That's £20 a kg.

As stated in the thread whey, without discount, standard price, can be had from many suppliers and even high street stores for £14 per kg or less.

So. Again. What part is difficult for you?

Can work it out in grams of you want too? Or you just happy to stop pimping your ass for a supp company?

If your struggling £14 is cheaper that £20.

And that's assuming you even get the discount on MP, which isn't always going to be an option.

You also claim reputation and they're a reputable company. A company that artificially inflated it's prices so it can offer a discount to bring it down to a price that is still MORE EXPENSIVE than other by a large degree is not reputable. Neither are you.

Neither is your site.

Neither is your chat.

Neither is your maths.

Dumbass.

All that mental gymnastics to try and obscure the fact you're lying for personal gain.


And if it's not for personal gain it's because you are a moron.

So....tell us all again how they're cheap/cheaper than/cheapest blah blah.

Numbers don't lie. People like you do.

Talk your whey (see what I did there) out of that one and shove your site😂


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Vic90 said:


> I'd rather not get involved with that argument.
> 
> On the whey side of things, I notice that MyProtein mixes really well in the blender. I haven't used another brand in a while but I was always scraping clumps of powder off the side and it also tastes pretty good. I'd never buy it at full price though.


Most of the bulk suppliers are like that now.
It's the thickeners. If you've used it long enough you'll remember it used to have the consistency of water. Preferred it then.

See above post. 

MP and the other bulk suppliers are scamming people and are in no way worth your time or money.

If you have a b and m or home bargains near you you can buy 1kg bags for cheaper. And whey concentrate is whey concentrate. My local one has sci Mx and several other brands.

Also can have 5kg of whey protein for 50 ish quid off of eBay and dolphin fitness. All thing pointed out in the thread this moron keeps trying to prove he knows best and how good MP is.

Theyre not. They're over priced. And your money is yours to do with as you wish. But why pay more?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Most of the bulk suppliers are like that now.
> It's the thickeners. If you've used it long enough you'll remember it used to have the consistency of water. Preferred it then.
> 
> See above post.
> ...


I've used quite a bit of the different powders in my time and I was even sponsored by a supplement brand once upon a time and got their powders for free. 

I do shop around for things but when it comes to parting with £10 less on something I might not like (and be stuck with 5kg of it) I err on the side of caution and stick with what I know. I'll have to check out eBay and that brand you mentioned though, but will start with a small bag as a taster.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Vic90 said:


> I've used quite a bit of the different powders in my time and I was even sponsored by a supplement brand once upon a time and got their powders for free.
> 
> I do shop around for things but when it comes to parting with £10 less on something I might not like (and be stuck with 5kg of it) I err on the side of caution and stick with what I know. I'll have to check out eBay and that brand you mentioned though, but will start with a small bag as a taster.


And check stores.
Honestly mate, having tried most of them, they're all much of a muchness. Find going for silky flavours is more of an issue than the brand.
I stick with the basics of and when I get it.
Chocolate, banana vanilla etc.

And fair doos buddy. Your money your choice. But cheaper is still cheaper. Which was the point of the above disagreement that no one will read.

I'm not a fan of MP for many reasons, one being their price gouging. The main reason is the change to their whey years ago. Don't like the thickeners and everything else in it. I don't want a shake to fill me up for hours as it comes out all foamy.

But some love it.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

How has a covid thread turned into a debate on fookin whey prices 

You havin this @TURBS


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

DarkKnight said:


> How has a covid thread turned into a debate on fookin whey prices
> 
> You havin this @TURBS


Your living very close to the edge if he has a row with his mrs tonight your gone 👍


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

vetran said:


> Your living very close to the edge if he has a row with his mrs tonight your gone 👍


2 more posts to hit the 10k mark


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

vetran said:


> Your living very close to the edge if he has a row with his mrs tonight your gone 👍


You’re is short for you are.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@wylde99 @IronJohnDoe @BLUE(UK) @EpicSquats @PaulNe . Covid 19


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99 @IronJohnDoe @BLUE(UK) @EpicSquats @PaulNe . Covid 19


@Jackoffblades waster, park bench alcoholic, attention seeker….


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MM84! said:


> @Jackoffblades waster, park bench alcoholic, attention seeker….


Sorry if iv hurt your feelings. I don't have any tissues to give you I'm afraid


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99 @IronJohnDoe @BLUE(UK) @EpicSquats @PaulNe . Covid 19


Drunk this morning mate is it


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tricky said:


> Drunk this morning mate is it


Nope I'm in work. I don't need alcohol to talk shit lol


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> Sorry if iv hurt your feelings. I don't have any tissues to give you I'm afraid


You making a fool out of yourself doesn’t hurt my feelings fella. You crack on 👍


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MM84! said:


> You making a fool out of yourself doesn’t hurt my feelings fella. You crack on 👍


Thanks I will


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> Nope I'm in work. I don't need alcohol to talk shit lol
> View attachment 218125


Is there anything interesting under the 'Pledges' tab of that app..? Have you promised to do anything, or not do anything, besides drinking..?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@MM84! Covid 19


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> @MM84! Covid 19


How’s the white lighting


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> @MM84! Covid 19


@Jackoffblades deadbeat lowlife


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@MM84! @Tricky covid 19


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> @MM84! @Tricky covid 19


How are you today wasteman?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tricky said:


> How are you today wasteman?


Feeling amazing, happy and strong thank you


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> Feeling amazing, happy and strong thank you


Rum or cider today


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tricky said:


> Rum or cider today


Tea


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@Tricky @MM84! @BelfastGuy82 @wylde99 @EpicSquats @gymaddict1986
@vetran 
@rstiltskin 

Covid 19


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

@Jackoffblades 

East 17


----------

